# We come from a Land Downunder



## Itort (Mar 12, 2008)

View attachment 500
View attachment 501
Mick is in the first picture and Sheila in the second. We're Merauke Bluetongue skinks. We like snails, melons, and Fosters.


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 12, 2008)

Itort when you say Fosters, are you saying as in Australian lager?


----------



## Itort (Mar 12, 2008)

Of course. One of the finer brews. Espically in the oilcan.


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Gotta Love a bluetongue who love a fine brew


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice! Is that a pair?


----------



## Itort (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, it is. They haven't been together since last September. Notice the end of Sheila's tail. They get rough when breeding, so you cage them seperate except for breeding.


----------



## SULCATACRAZY (Mar 28, 2008)

very cute!

btw... thanks, now that song is stuck in my head LOL


----------

